# 11-speed SuperLink users



## cendres (Dec 18, 2002)

So these have been out for a few months now. I'm curious how people are getting on with them. Any feedback?


----------



## dan682 (Aug 7, 2009)

I used one for about 400 miles and started getting a click every time it went over the cassette. I switched to a SRAM 10 speed link for the last 500 miles and it works fine. Lots of people here say that they've had good results with the X-11 though.


----------



## cendres (Dec 18, 2002)

Interesting. That closely mirrors my experience with two of them. Installed on two different bikes, one is noisy and clunky at 600 miles, the other gave less than 300. Both were installed in brand new chains and neither has been in the rain or seen any adverse conditions. 

I spoke with Bob Lickton about this early last week and he graciously agreed to send me 2 new X11 links with "revised surface treatment" but they have not arrived yet. I'm not holding my breath that they will be any better. Frankly, I think I would just prefer to have my $40 back. Seems like the least they could do for my services as beta tester.

You know, I could live with the 9- and 10-speed versions lasting ~1500 miles when they only cost $6, but this ridiculously short lifespan for $20 is completely unacceptable. A new chain is only $40, ffs. I guess I'll be cleaning my chains _on _the bikes for the foreseeable future.


----------



## volubilis (Jan 2, 2009)

600 miles, not clicking yet.


----------



## cendres (Dec 18, 2002)

volubilis said:


> 600 miles, not clicking yet.


When did you get yours? Does it have the black "diamond plasma" coating or something else?


----------



## volubilis (Jan 2, 2009)

cendres said:


> When did you get yours? Does it have the black "diamond plasma" coating or something else?



Some time in March. Yes, black diamond coating.


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

dan682 said:


> I used one for about 400 miles and started getting a click every time it went over the cassette. I switched to a SRAM 10 speed link for the last 500 miles and it works fine. Lots of people here say that they've had good results with the X-11 though.


That's the experience I had with the 10-speed version. It might be fine for some uses, but it didn't hold up reasonably for racing and training.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

cendres said:


> Interesting. That closely mirrors my experience with two of them. Installed on two different bikes, one is noisy and clunky at 600 miles, the other gave less than 300. Both were installed in brand new chains and neither has been in the rain or seen any adverse conditions.
> 
> I spoke with Bob Lickton about this early last week and he graciously agreed to send me 2 new X11 links with "revised surface treatment" but they have not arrived yet. I'm not holding my breath that they will be any better. Frankly, I think I would just prefer to have my $40 back. Seems like the least they could do for my services as beta tester.
> 
> You know, I could live with the 9- and 10-speed versions lasting ~1500 miles when they only cost $6, but this ridiculously short lifespan for $20 is completely unacceptable. A new chain is only $40, ffs. I guess I'll be cleaning my chains _on _the bikes for the foreseeable future.



This sounds much like the experiences I had with the 10 speed version. I also spoke to Bob Lickton about it but he didn't really have anything meaningful to say or offer. IMO, $20 is ridiculous even if it did last.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Everything is a workaround to prevent buying the chain tool. When I ran 10 speed, I tried Wipperman and Campy. Campy lasted longer with proper care but were hard to find locally. Most of the time I had Wipperman Nickel because I could pick one up at the LBS. When I went 11, I bought the chain tool (around $150 from PBK) and two chains. 3,000 miles later, there isn't any appreciable stretch or diminishing shifting. I can't imagine an after market chain being better than campy, I'll just have to clean it on the bike.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

bigbill said:


> Everything is a workaround to prevent buying the chain tool. When I ran 10 speed, I tried Wipperman and Campy. Campy lasted longer with proper care but were hard to find locally. Most of the time I had Wipperman Nickel because I could pick one up at the LBS. When I went 11, I bought the chain tool (around $150 from PBK) and two chains. 3,000 miles later, there isn't any appreciable stretch or diminishing shifting. I can't imagine an after market chain being better than campy, I'll just have to clean it on the bike.



I agree that Campy chains are the best but links can be more than a work around for the chain tool. Rotating chains allows one to potentially gain maximum use of the chains and cassettes. Unfortunately, 11 speed chains can only be joined with Ultra Link pins twice which makes it impossible to get maximum rotations of the chains and cassette unless a link is used after the first two rotations. It's also difficult to clean chains as thoroughly on the bike than off.


----------



## campagnoloneutron (Sep 15, 2005)

cendres said:


> So these have been out for a few months now. I'm curious how people are getting on with them. Any feedback?


I am running the X-11 superlink on two of my bikes (Campag SR drivetrain and they run smoothly (as they should!)

I am using the "black diamond plasma coated" X-11 link. Unless you have a previous pre-production version then that is the one and only version that you receive when ordering.

They are perhaps expensive when you consider them against the cost of a new 11sp chain but that is a price I pay as I like to service the chain off the bike. ...and this makes it quick and easy. It is good that this company produced this item so that people have options.

PS I do have the campagnolo 11sp chain tool and sometimes I install the new chain using it and then later when I break the chain for servicing I use the X-11 link to rejoin... options.


----------



## cendres (Dec 18, 2002)

campagnoloneutron said:


> I am running the X-11 superlink on two of my bikes (Campag SR drivetrain and they run smoothly (as they should!)
> 
> I am using the "black diamond plasma coated" X-11 link. Unless you have a previous pre-production version then that is the one and only version that you receive when ordering.


Not true. The replacements I received, X-11.2s, are nickel-plated. Haven't tried them though, as I got tired of waiting for Lickton's to get me the replacements and replaced the original black-plasma coated links with the Campy pins on both bikes.

How many miles on your smooth-running X-11 links?


----------



## campagnoloneutron (Sep 15, 2005)

cendres said:


> Not true. The replacements I received, X-11.2s, are nickel-plated. Haven't tried them though, as I got tired of waiting for Lickton's to get me the replacements and replaced the original black-plasma coated links with the Campy pins on both bikes.
> 
> How many miles on your smooth-running X-11 links?



Interesting that there is now a newer coating... got these in mid March 2010. I thought that the "black plasma version" was the ultimate solution that they slowly evolved over the last year or so on the 11sp version item. 

To answer your question on miles of usage, around 1200 on the bike I ride most, around 500 on the other. (I'll keep listening as a click like that would be extra annoying to me and I would not let it go on for more than a ride or two before correcting it)


----------



## NorCalHal (Jul 16, 2010)

I have used all versions of the X-11 and have had limited success. Link begins clicking after only a few hundred miles. Even had the Nickel one snap on me after only 1300 miles. Never had an issue with the 10-speed superlink. Lickton's needs to figure this one out and get it right. I'm looking elsewhere for a 11-speed removable link solution.


----------



## campagnoloneutron (Sep 15, 2005)

NorCalHal said:


> I have used all versions of the X-11 and have had limited success. Link begins clicking after only a few hundred miles. Even had the Nickel one snap on me after only 1300 miles. Never had an issue with the 10-speed superlink. Lickton's needs to figure this one out and get it right. I'm looking elsewhere for a 11-speed removable link solution.


I have also started getting clicking on my "black diamond" version X-11 link in the two weeks or so on the bike I use the most. Its super annoying and has to go... one way or another. Maybe I'll just link with the Campag tool on a new chain and mark this down as a failed experiment... thinking about the next move:idea:


----------



## cendres (Dec 18, 2002)

campagnoloneutron said:


> I have also started getting clicking on my "black diamond" version X-11 link in the two weeks or so on the bike I use the most. Its super annoying and has to go... one way or another. Maybe I'll just link with the Campag tool on a new chain and mark this down as a failed experiment... thinking about the next move:idea:


That's what I did a couple months ago and haven't had an issue since. 

You can save yourself some money by buying a Park chain peening tool instead of the genyouwine Campag tool. My Park tool works well.


----------



## Blackburn (Apr 28, 2006)

Has anyone experiencing clicking with the X-11 link tried beveling the corners of the link? My Superlink IV (5.9mm) used on my Record 10-speed drive train clicked until I used a Dremel to bevel the opposite edges of each plate just as the Campy links are beveled.


----------

